# Mira Update - On the Countdown!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We got our 17th Double-Q over the weekend!! Woo hooo!!! I am starting to feel like we are on the MACH countdown! We have a few weeks off before our next trial and I cannot wait! 

We also sucked it up and stayed for FAST. Mira needed one more leg for her title, and I feel guilty just leaving those two legs hanging... They don't offer FAST very often in San Diego so we decided to enter for this trial, which was 2 hours north of us. We had to wait 4 HOURS for Novice FAST, and I will tell you around 5:00 I was wondering if I was crazy! :uhoh: BUT it was worth it, and Mira got her Novice FAST title! YAY! :bowl:

Overall our weekend was great, Mira and Barley each got a Double-Q and Mira went 4 out of 5 clean runs, and Barley went 3 out of 4 (he was not in FAST) Plus it is always fun to travel and see our friends up north!

Here is a video of Mira's runs, love my little girlie!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoohoo!! Go Mira!!! I love watching you guys work together. It's just amazing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Great job!!! Is the next trial at Silver Bay? I think we're going to be there too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Great job!!! Is the next trial at Silver Bay? I think we're going to be there too!


No  I LOVE Silver Bay, love it! But this year we are opting to head north to a 3 day trial with a judge that I really like, and Mira usually does well on his courses... :crossfing


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing!!!! She is just awesome. I love that she is fast but still watches her footwork and pays attention to you so carefully. What a team!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats! I love how she shakes her booty on the weaving pole thingies


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Amazing!!!! She is just awesome. I love that she is fast but still watches her footwork and pays attention to you so carefully. What a team!


Thanks!! I love those observations! She really is such a team player and very fun to run with. I know she loves agility, I do too, but she just loves doing anything with me. I love this girl! :


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful!! 

You both make it look so easy and so fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Absolutely wonderful!!
> 
> You both make it look so easy and so fun!


Thank you! It is fun!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! you guys are simply amazing!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gorgeous runs Jessica. Who were the judges? Who is the judge you want to run under north?

That standard course... where you did the tunnel, panel, A frame, tunnel, panel off on a new path.... WHOA Did that catch a lot of dogs heading back onto the A frame? That obstacle discrimination! 

I heard they had fabulous courses this past weekend here at a trial. I should have entered. I don't know why I decided not to, such a dork. This could have been the trial I was worried we "could" have PAX'd at, and the club who gives out lousy ribbons. Oh well. We are at #17 just like you. We probably won't finish ours until spring. Only two trials then Nationals.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS..... I am SO jealous you are running outside! LOL 

we are under a blizzard warning today.... 

SEND SUN!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I almost wrote about my being jealous of being able to run outside - heck we can barely walk out side here!



Maxs Mom said:


> PS..... I am SO jealous you are running outside! LOL
> 
> we are under a blizzard warning today....
> 
> SEND SUN!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great video!! I love watching Mira in action. Our 2 younger guys started agility back in September so it's nice to see how it's actually supposed to be done!!!!!

We are having alot of fun with it.......


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

WHOO HOOO!!! Congratulations! I just loved the video. You guys are an awesome team and both of you look like you were having a blast. We hope to start a foundation class this spring. Watching this video I can't wait to get started!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> That standard course... where you did the tunnel, panel, A frame, tunnel, panel off on a new path.... WHOA Did that catch a lot of dogs heading back onto the A frame? That obstacle discrimination!
> 
> I heard they had fabulous courses this past weekend here at a trial. I should have entered. I don't know why I decided not to, such a dork. This could have been the trial I was worried we "could" have PAX'd at, and the club who gives out lousy ribbons. Oh well. We are at #17 just like you. We probably won't finish ours until spring. Only two trials then Nationals.


Actually quite a few dogs did well! It ran easier than it looked when you were walking. Lots of different tactics though! Good luck with your PAX! You will have it soon!! I can't wait to hear about YOUR countdown as well!



Sunrise said:


> LOL - I almost wrote about my being jealous of being able to run outside - heck we can barely walk out side here!


It was nice in the video, but Sunday afternoon it started to rain on us! I will try to send some sunshine!



Laurie said:


> Great video!! I love watching Mira in action. Our 2 younger guys started agility back in September so it's nice to see how it's actually supposed to be done!!!!! We are having alot of fun with it.......





2golddogs said:


> WHOO HOOO!!! Congratulations! I just loved the video. You guys are an awesome team and both of you look like you were having a blast. We hope to start a foundation class this spring. Watching this video I can't wait to get started!


Thank you and Good luck to both of you! I just love agility, I think it is great for building team work. I think everyone should try it!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I really enjoy watching Mira work and have fun. Actually, I love watching all the GRF kiddos doing their thing. Thanks for always sharing your videos with all of us b/c it really is great to see.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GO MIRA!!!

This English teacher says that MACH Mira is very nice example of alliteration


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> GO MIRA!!!
> 
> This English teacher says that MACH Mira is very nice example of alliteration


Thanks! I had to go look that up! :curtain: It does have a nice ring to it! :


----------



## Chelle (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats!!

And add me to the list of people incredibly jealous that you can work agility (or anything, even!) outside right now!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yay! What an awesome (and fast!) journey to MACH you're having!


----------

